
Economists foresee an unemployment “tsunami” coming - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/unemployment-surge-pandemic-emergency-compensation-78d713ae-bc59-4c65-956e-391ece4356d9.html
======
verdverm
I wonder where they are getting their numbers. The traditional unemployment
numbers are "exponentially" 50% greater than the official statistics.

[https://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.nr0.htm](https://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.nr0.htm)

